
Facebook IPO: Company Has a Valuation Problem - antr
http://blogs.wsj.com/marketbeat/2012/05/09/facebook-has-a-valuation-problem/?mod=wsj_share_linkedin
======
kator
From the article:

“If Apple, which manufactures tangible products, was valued at a multiple
comparable to Facebook, Apple’s market capitalization/value today would be
approximately $2.7 trillion,”

